# Gov't jobs in Germany?



## Wendifer (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all - brand new to the forums but I've wanted to live abroad for years now. My husband and I tried unsuccessfully to get overseas when we were first married, with no luck. Now we have two children and are in the process of trying again - largely through USAjobs.

A position recently opened up that my husband is well qualified for, this is the best match we've come across yet. We're well aware that the competition is likely to be fierce and want to do everything possible to make him as marketable as possible.

That being said, does anyone know of other avenues to get overseas? (Germany is probably our first choice, but we'd be happy being in most of Europe.). My husband's experience is limited to government work - both state and city.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Wendifer said:


> Hi all - brand new to the forums but I've wanted to live abroad for years now. My husband and I tried unsuccessfully to get overseas when we were first married, with no luck. Now we have two children and are in the process of trying again - largely through USAjobs.
> 
> A position recently opened up that my husband is well qualified for, this is the best match we've come across yet. We're well aware that the competition is likely to be fierce and want to do everything possible to make him as marketable as possible.
> 
> ...


What exactly is government work state and city?

The government employs a huge range of people from gardeners, catering staff, nursery nurses, clerks, receptionists, scientists, managers, engineers - you name it.

If you mean some sort of administrative position, he would need German at native speaker level and I imagine that the same would go for the national language in any other European country when working for their governments. Also, I don't think they sponsor visa nationals for work permits unless the position requires super rare skills.

Quite a few positions also require a specific public sector qualification from Germany.

Have a look here, but to be honest I wouldn't expect too much to come of it when applying from overseas:

Stellenangebote für Angestellte und Beamte

Good luck


----------

